# Marshall Oxford Audi



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

My TT went for it's service and MOT at Oxford Audi for a third year in a row. Every year I go, there seem to be new Service Advisors. The first 2 years, the advisors were ok, but not amazing. This year however, I got a new guy who only started a few months ago, but the service he provided was impeccable! ...which is apparently unheard of in an Audi dealership! :lol: 
Was more than happy to assist with anything and was very happy to go the extra mile to solve the problems that came up.
So if anyone needs a good contact at Oxford Audi in the service department, ask for Ben Dennis!


----------



## Paddockhouse (Jun 2, 2014)

AndreiV93 said:


> My TT went for it's service and MOT at Oxford Audi for a third year in a row. Every year I go, there seem to be new Service Advisors. The first 2 years, the advisors were ok, but not amazing. This year however, I got a new guy who only started a few months ago, but the service he provided was impeccable! ...which is apparently unheard of in an Audi dealership! :lol:
> Was more than happy to assist with anything and was very happy to go the extra mile to solve the problems that came up.
> So if anyone needs a good contact at Oxford Audi in the service department, ask for Ben Dennis!


I wish I had read your post last week as I was there last week. They had me booked in for one of our old cars a Golf R... It was weird as they seemed totally confused about our Audi. Only when they realised they had details of our car from their other dealership (they own a few garages with Marshall Group). They could not get the service done so I had to leave. Since rebooked into Audi Reading.


----------

